# BEAST FEAST / Men's Conference - 09/27/2010 - WRBC Mansfield, TX



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

*Walnut Ridge Baptist Church
3rd Annual Iron Men Beast Feast & Men's Conference*

*Guest Speaker: JAY YELAS* 

2002 B.A.S.S. Master Classic Champion
2003 B.A.S.S. Master Angler of the Year
2007 FLW Angler of the Year 

All men (young and not-so-young!!) are invited to attend our third annual Iron Men's Beast Feast and Men's Conference! This event is put together for outdoor enthusiasts of all types; i.e. hunting, fishing, archery, etc. Come join us for an evening filled with prizes, delicious wild game, and a fantastic speaker!!

Different varieties of wild game will be served for dinner along with an assortment of vegetables and desserts. *INCREDIBLE DOOR PRIZES* will be given away!!! Guided fishing and hunting trips, supplies, fishing lures/plastics, and much, much more!! Vendors will be set up so come early and check out their goods and services. Vendor sales will also be made available prior to the guest speaker's presentation.

Buy early before tickets are all sold out!!! Tickets will be sold online (through 09/26) and at-the-door (09/27); you can also purchase tickets directly at the church. Your purchase will include raffle tickets that you can "drop-in-the-jug" for the products or services you want to try to win!! Extra raffle tickets will be made available for an additional purchase ($5 for and extra 5 raffle tickets); no limit on extra ticket purchases!

*Ticket Sales:*

[online through 09/26] $15 Adults; $10 (young men 12 and under)
[at the door on 09/27] $20 Adults; $15 (young men 12 and under) 

*Date / Time / Location:*

September 27, 2010 (Monday)
4:00 pm - 9:00 pm
Walnut Ridge Baptist Church --- 1201 SH 360 Mansfield, TX 76063 --- (817) 473-1461
Click here to get directions
Click here for additional event information
Click here to purchase your tickets!!!
Please check this thread periodically for any updates!! 

3 easy steps to purchasing online:

Step 1 - Fill in your contact information and note the number of tickets you wish to purchase for each of the age brackets. Be sure to add your email address for and email version of your confirmation receipt. Click "Next" to go to step 2.
Step 2 - Fill in your payment information. Click "Submit" to go to the last step.
Step 3 - Print your confirmation receipt and bring this with you to the event! 

*Event Schedule:*

4:00pm - 6:00pm --- Doors Open / Registration (Come early and receive a special gift before they run out!!!)
4:00pm - Vendor area opens
6:15pm - 7:15pm --- Dinner
7:00pm - Last call for raffle tickets!!
7:15pm - 7:45pm --- Raffle winners drawn & announced
8:00pm - 9:00pm --- Guest Speaker, Jay Yelas 

Tell your friends, get those tickets early, and come prepared for an amazing, fun-filled, life-changing event!! Did we mention that our guest speaker is none other than Jay Yelas??!!! For more event details, check out our website. We look forward to seeing you there!

If you have any questions, would like to make some donations, or wish to be a vendor at this event please send me a private message or contact me at 972.628.4410.

Walnut Ridge Baptist Church
1201 ST 360
Mansfield, TX 76063
(817) 473-1461
http://walnutridgechurch.com
Click here to get directions
Click here for additional event information 
Click here to purchase your tickets!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info for any members close by, sounds like a good time.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's just a teaser of some of the AWESOME prizes that will be raffled away!!!

•	memberships to various hunting and fishing clubs
•	firearm servicing
•	smoked brisket
•	2-day dove hunt for 2
•	half-day Fairfield fishing trip
•	full-day Cedar Creek catfishing trip for 2
•	reel cleanings
•	custom knives
•	and many, MANY more!!! (can't list them all out&#8230; gotta make ya come back for more!!)

oh... and you MUST be present to win!!

I'll update this list soon showing all of the stellar sponsors and vendors that will be on-hand at this amazing event! Looking forward to meeting ya there!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I will be contacting you as time nears AWM.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds good!! Be sure to spread the word to all your buds!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow!!! Wish I was alot closer. I have Jay Yelas autobiography book that he wrote in 2003. I think all who attend will enjoy it.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

We're just days away from this exciting event!!! Many have sent in messages asking about parking and what to do when they arrive.

The image below shows where to park so come early and grab those parking spots that are nearest!!!








*Once you arrive:*

Come through the main entrance of the church (right by the handicap parking area) and register/check-in. Ticket sales will still be available at the door. For those that have purchased online, we will have your tickets in an envelope with your name on it. Just tell the good folks at the desk that you paid online and give them your name for your tickets.
Head straight for the vendors area!!! Don't pass up the chance of winning some truly awesome raffle prizes!!! And remember, we'll have additional raffle tickets on sale if you want to improve your chances of winning!
Check out the displays!! The main hall will be closed until dinner is ready to be served so this will be your chance to check out the boats, trucks, race car, and the TPWD poacher trailer!!

So get online and get those tickets today!!! I'll be updating this thread soon with a list of our awesome sponsors and vendors along with an update of most of the exciting raffle prizes that we'll have!!!

Look forward to meeting you there!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey hey!!! We're just a week away from this awesome event! Don't miss out on the opportunity of winning some amazing door/raffle prizes.... over $7,000 worth of stellar gear and hunts and fishing trips are being offered!!

Here's just a short list...

- hog hunts (multiple)

- dove hunts (multiple)

- turkey hunts (multiple)

- fishing trips (Richland-Chambers, Cedar Creek, Tawakoni, Texoma, etc.)

- thrill rides at Texas Motor Speedway (upgrades are available!!!)

- rods / reels / combos

- clothing (hats, shirts, rain gear, etc.)

- fishing tackle

- hunting & fishing club/organization memberships

- services (firearms, reels, etc.)

- Dallas Stars hockey tickets

- and much, MUCH more!!!

See y'all there!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prolly sell a lot more tickets if you didn't have to be present to win...I'm just sayin'.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Prolly sell a lot more tickets if you didn't have to be present to win...I'm just sayin'.


Probably, but as a church event I bet the big the idea is to get people through the doors with something that wouldn't be considered very "churchy". AW would probably agree with me that they're not super worried about making serious bank on the event.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

At $20.00 a pop it's a cheap raffle ticket and I am twenty minutes away and I get off work early. SOOOOOOOOO I think I will go. What the heck lots of fishing stuff and fish eats better than yotes straps though I here bobcat aint tooo bad though have not went there yet. Pork would be great already got my doves for the year.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Probably, but as a church event I bet the big the idea is to get people through the doors with something that wouldn't be considered very "churchy". AW would probably agree with me that they're not super worried about making serious bank on the event.


You nailed it ebbs!!! We rarely even scratch breaking even!!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> At $20.00 a pop it's a cheap raffle ticket and I am twenty minutes away and I get off work early. SOOOOOOOOO I think I will go. What the heck lots of fishing stuff and fish eats better than yotes straps though I here bobcat aint tooo bad though have not went there yet. Pork would be great already got my doves for the year.


Bud you need to hunt me down when you get there! I'll be hanging out in the Vendors Area most of the time. Just look for the Los Cabos hat!

and the food... ohhhhhh my... quail, dove, squirrel, rabbit, elk, wild hog, whitetail, catfish, gumbo, stews... and the deeeeeeeesserts!! We have a lady from our church that's making the desserts that you're gonna want to bring a to-go box just for those!!! And mentioning to-go boxes.... do bring some cause there's gonna be a lot of food my friend!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That I will do as I has aquired quite a taste for food since I quit smoking. LOL


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't miss out!!! While you're at the event be sure to check out some well-known pros!

*Jay Yelas* - out and about plus he'll be our guest speaker!

*Jim Kern* - pro baseball pitcher with the Cleveland Indians and Texas Rangers; stop by his booth (Capt. Peacock Expeditions) and check out his world-record peacock bass catch! A replica mount of his catch will be making its first appearance at the event!!!

*John Brandes* - pro football tight end with the Indianapolis Colts and Washington Redskins ('91 Super Bowl champs). He'll be out-n-about working the floors and working the stage!

See y'all there!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Today is the day hopefully have better luck being drawn there, no luck here. But then again its the company more than anything else as long as you dont use the (OLD) word LOL.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

What a neat day today was. Started off seeing a bobcat at work in the parking lot. My work is about 3miles from downtown Dallas right off Interstate 30. Finished off at the Beast Feast. What can I say great food,friendly people and a chance at some really great prizes including a trip to Africa, hog hunting in Texas with a knife, Dove hunts ,deer hunts and a whole lot more. AW we have to hookup sometime and go hunting. Thanks for the invite I had a great time.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

hey bud! it was truly a pleasure meeting ya last night! just wish I had more time on the plate to spend talking and checking out all the goodies!!! but we definitely need to get together and do some predator huntin!!!

man oh man what an AWESOME event that was! fantastic prizes, food so good i think folks walked out 10 pounds heavier!!!!, and how 'bout that Jay Yelas?!?!?!!!!! I'll get some updates posted soon along with some of the pictures that were taken during the event!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

The food was amazing!!! Venison, elk, wild hog, various sausages, catfish and all the trimmins!!! And the prizes ...wooooooo doggie the prizes were nothin to sneeze at!! Folks when all was said and done we gave away over $16,000 (yeah... that's sixteen thousand!!!) bucks worth of hunting trips, fishing trips, club memberships, firearm & reel cleaning services, rods, reels, loads of goodies for the kiddos; and we even auctioned off a scooter and a 5-day hunting trip in Namibia. Naw folks... that ain't in East Texas!! That's Namibia, Africa!!!

And Jay was absolutely fantastic! All-in-all it was one AWESOME event!! And we're already underway on planning the next one!!

Last tally we got on the ticket sales was right in the 700-750 range!!!! We talked about the food... folks even with that many people at the event, we still had plenty of food even after folks got 2nds and 3rds!!!! So definitely plan on being at the next event and help make it an annual tradition of yours!!

Here's a few pics from the event. Once I get all the photos from the photographer together, I'll build a slideshow and post it up!!

*Jay Yelas*









*World Record Peacock Bass* - caught by Jim Kern (yeah, he was a pro-baseball pitcher for Cleveland Indians and Texas Rangers); he was there at the show with a booth and it was a hoot watching folks when they finally realized who they were talking with!! The official unveiling of the world record peacock bass was made at the event!!!









*Yours truly & Jay Yelas*


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Well the highlights video has been pushed up onto YouTube! Check it out when you can!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So how big was that peacock bass, have caught a few boat loads of them, mighty fine eaten.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

really nice pic's sounded like a great time


----------

